# Region free play store



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there such a thing? I have a modded zip of a play store that works on any dpi on jb, but I would like a region free one also. Anyone know of anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't you get the same apps no matter what region you are in?


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Barf said:


> Can't you get the same apps no matter what region you are in?


No. For example you can't get plants vs zombies in play store if you in the us, or at least Verizon gnex. Only from Amazon app store, which in my opinion is a piece of shit app that runs in the background all day and forced you to have their store installed if you wanna use the apps downloaded from it. Sorry if that's too confusing.....I'm drunk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm never knew that. Not confusing though, read ya loud and clear.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://forums.popcap.com/showthread.php?1717-Support-for-Galaxy-Nexus

Seems it may just not be updated yet, apparently the one on amazon doesn't really work either. I find it hard to believe it would be region specific....


----------

